# Some new pointy things



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

Finished up a few new pointy things, one for an order for a customer, the other 4 for myself and some holiday gifts. Blades are hidden tang 6 1/2 inch Puukko style from Kellam, The one on the stand is Turkish Walnut with Antler, spacers were some veneer scraps I had in a drawer. Customer didn't want a sheath, just a display stand.

The other 4 are top to bottom- Dyed/stabilized Buckeye Burl, Elm Burl, Cherry Burl, and Buckthorn from @Sprung 

Really happy with the quality on these blades, they come razor sharp and the bolsters were easy to fit with just a little file work. I could have sanded/polished the rest of it but I liked the look with the darker patina on the tops. Not a masterpiece like the real knife makers here but I'm happy with them. Now to make a few sheaths for the 4 I'm keeping/gifting and figure out who gets what.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2017)

Them are real nice, Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2017)

I really enjoy looking at these. What type of antler?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I really enjoy looking at these. What type of antler?



Whitetail. We get a lot of that up here. I used to collect sheds regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2017)

Very nice! I really like that stand too! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice work Colin! What did you use for a finish on the handles? They look pretty sweet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 6, 2017)

Great looking knives!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice work Colin! What did you use for a finish on the handles? They look pretty sweet



Several coats wipe on poly, then knocked back with steel wool and rubbed out with a little wax, I like a more satin feel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

Managed to get some half a$$ leatherwork done for one, had to as a friend saw it asked if I could make a sheath and wants it by 8 am tomorrow as a gift for his brother....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Very nice! I really like that stand too! Tony


Me too!! I am gonna have to start killing small horned deer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow!!! I love 'em....especially the work on the display stand....I have a pile of antler now gathering dust but not for long, thanks Colin for sharing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I used to collect sheds regularly.


Kinda like this 5 gal bucket full




or like this UHaul wardrobe box full

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 9, 2017)

LOL not quite but close...that is a PILE of head bones for sure


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice shapes & grinds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2017)

SubVet10 said:


> Very nice shapes & grinds.



Thanks, but I can't take credit for that, I get the blades from Kellam and just do the handles.


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks, but I can't take credit for that, I get the blades from Kellam and just do the handles.


No worries, still only doing the grips myself. Yours are very nicely done, too, I like that they appear to all be a hair different.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice work Colin


----------

